# One thing that was fixed in EOS R firmware 1.2.0 that I haven't seen mentioned anywhere



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 25, 2019)

I noticed the other day that one thing has finally been fixed with EOS R firmware 1.2.0 that has bothered me since day 1.

With the original firmware, if you took a photo using single point AF, played back the photo, and pressed the magnify button with the camera set to "actual size" magnification, it would zoom in to the center of the photo, not the spot where the AF point was. This made it really cumbersome to check focus after taking a photo. I resorted to just double tapping the touch screen in the area where I knew I had focused, which also zooms into whatever spot you tapped in the photo.

This is no longer necessary. With firmware 1.2.0. When you have magnification set to actual size, and use single point AF, the camera zooms right in on where the AF point was when you press the magnification button.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 25, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> I noticed the other day that one thing has finally been fixed with EOS R firmware 1.2.0 that has bothered me since day 1.
> 
> With the original firmware, if you took a photo using single point AF, played back the photo, and pressed the magnify button with the camera set to "actual size" magnification, it would zoom in to the center of the photo, not the spot where the AF point was. This made it really cumbersome to check focus after taking a photo. I resorted to just double tapping the touch screen in the area where I knew I had focused, which also zooms into whatever spot you tapped in the photo.
> 
> This is no longer necessary. With firmware 1.2.0. When you have magnification set to actual size, and use single point AF, the camera zooms right in on where the AF point was when you press the magnification button.


That is a menu option on the 1DX MkII I believe.

Yes page 356 of the manual gives the 1DX MkII playback options.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 25, 2019)

It was always available as an option on the R too. Page 316 of the R manual.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 25, 2019)

Yes, it has always been a menu option on the EOS R as well, however if you used single point AF, when the camera first came out, it would just zoom all the way into the center of the photo, not where you focused, which was utterly worthless.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 25, 2019)

I think they even changed the manual. I think when the camera first came out it specifically called out that it would not work with single point focus. Keep in mind the manual is subject to revision. Just because you're pointing something out in the manual that was released in May 2019 doesn't mean it always worked like this.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 25, 2019)

Actually, it looks like it's still in the manual, just a little below where your screen capture stops. Seems that this warning is no longer needed with the new firmware, at least as far as single point AF is concerned. Maybe there are still some AF modes where this still doesn't work?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2019)

I've never paid attention, just used the default setting. I almost always use the center point, so I would never notice.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 25, 2019)

No way! That’s AWESOME! They fixed all three things I asked them to fix from the initial release! Lucky me, enough people wanted the same things 

Excellent, thanks for sharing!

Just checked and it even works with face detect tracking auto choose point


----------



## Act444 (Jul 29, 2019)

Did they fix the delay/stutter between shots? This about drove me nuts when testing the R and RP in store...even with image review turned off, there is a hiccup in the LCD/viewfinder feed shortly after taking a shot (about a second or so afterward). I don't have this issue with the 5D4 in Live View...just the brief during-capture activity.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 30, 2019)

No, the delay is still there. However, after nine months of using the EOS R, I can say that my brain has grown completely accustomed to it. When you initially start using the camera after coming from a DSLR, it is very jarring and disorienting. However, it definitely fades into the background mentally and is hardly noticeable after several months of getting used to the camera.

I know that some people won't like this answer. To be fair, I also hope that as Canon refines their mirrorless technology they will get rid of the delay. But listen, this isn't a DSLR, it doesn't feel like a DSLR to use, and if you're going to completely write it off because you used it in a store once and aren't willing to spend a few months getting used to an entirely new camera technology, I don't really know what to tell you. Have fun sticking to your DSLR I guess?

I did not like the delay or the disconnected feeling of the EVF when I started using the camera, and I was constantly going back to the 5DIV. And I do hope they get rid of the delay, but I stuck with the camera because it was far better and accurate at focusing in low light and at wide apertures than the 5DIV. And at this point I don't think any of the drawbacks of the R are hindering my shooting. Yes the delay is still there, but I don't really notice it any more.


----------



## Act444 (Jul 31, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> No, the delay is still there. However, after nine months of using the EOS R, I can say that my brain has grown completely accustomed to it. When you initially start using the camera after coming from a DSLR, it is very jarring and disorienting. However, it definitely fades into the background mentally and is hardly noticeable after several months of getting used to the camera.
> 
> I know that some people won't like this answer. To be fair, I also hope that as Canon refines their mirrorless technology they will get rid of the delay. But listen, this isn't a DSLR, it doesn't feel like a DSLR to use, and if you're going to completely write it off because you used it in a store once and aren't willing to spend a few months getting used to an entirely new camera technology, I don't really know what to tell you. Have fun sticking to your DSLR I guess?
> 
> I did not like the delay or the disconnected feeling of the EVF when I started using the camera, and I was constantly going back to the 5DIV. And I do hope they get rid of the delay, but I stuck with the camera because it was far better and accurate at focusing in low light and at wide apertures than the 5DIV. And at this point I don't think any of the drawbacks of the R are hindering my shooting. Yes the delay is still there, but I don't really notice it any more.



Thanks for reporting your experience. Too bad it's still there, but it is what it is.

To make it clear to everyone, I'm NOT writing off the R or RP. I'm intrigued by the mirrorless technology, like a lot of other posters here. I've also handled both cameras on more than one occasion. What I haven't done is rent one out, or use one extensively in the "real world". I want to see where Canon is going with this system. 

Using the 5D4 in live view mode seems to be a way of getting around the AF accuracy issue in many cases. For example I was using the EF 50 1.2 "wide open" in an area with bad lighting. I was actually impressed with the hit rate I was getting at 1.2, even away from the center of the frame. Only a handful of shots were "ruined"; and actually camera shake was a bigger culprit than missed focus. If I had used the viewfinder I'd probably have missed 70% or more of the shots.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 31, 2019)

For a minute I thought you were just kind of trolling because that topic was totally different from the original topic of this post, but I understand.

Ultimately, both the EVF and the weird lag after taking a photo took me _months_ before I really began to get used to it, and I mean that in the sense that I really don't notice it any more. It took a while, but using the R now feels as natural as the 5D4 used to. The 5D4 actually feels a little weird now. I really notice the little streaks of light as the mirror flips up and down and obscuring my view for a second.

It's also worth noting that when you have an RF lens on the camera, in high speed shooting mode, and in servo AF, there is a "high FPS" mode that you can turn on that reduces the lag somewhat. I would try that in the store and see how much of a difference it makes for you, again remembering that the whole thing takes a while to get used to.


----------



## SereneSpeed (Aug 3, 2019)

I reported the 'magnify to original size at AF point' issue to Canon as a bug.

Glad they listened to me  

Apparently, it never worked before in live view. So given that the R is basically just a live view 5D4, it wasn't there at launch. I wonder if others complained too? I used the feature exclusively on my 5D3 and 5D4's so I am very glad they 'fixed' this. My workflow is restored.

Two more things left:

1 - Allow a RAW file to be written to the card AND wirelessly transferred
2 - Allow exposure preview while a flash/transmitter is in the hotshoe

Then I'd be completely satisfied...


----------



## Viggo (Aug 3, 2019)

SereneSpeed said:


> I reported the 'magnify to original size at AF point' issue to Canon as a bug.
> 
> Glad they listened to me
> 
> ...


Luckily a lot of us reported the magnifying issue  

Raw files transfer would be excellent since I have Lr on my phone and I’m not sending away no OOC jpeg


----------

